# Show off your Wife/G.F.!



## NightKnight

Lets see your wives or girlfriends! Ex's will do too. Actual S.O.s only please, and posts that do not will be delete.

Here is my wife. The pic was taken about 3 1/2 years ago at a friend's wedding.


----------



## Hrawk

The love of my life / Bane of my existence


----------



## pop shot

My favorite nag.


----------



## fishjunkie




----------



## Flatband

Here's my group. My wIfe Suzanne of 25 years and my two sons Spencer and Wesley. They are Yorkies from the old blood lines-quite large 21 and 17 pounds and they are brothers.(This was at their 2nd Birthday. they are now 6.) The loves of our life and really very, very spoiled. We wouldn't have it any other way! Flatband


----------



## NightKnight

Here are a couple other ones I had on the computer. This time, when she had died her hair blonde.


----------



## Dayhiker

This was a couple years ago, she's lost about 25 lb. since then, but still won't let me take pictures. She'd kill me for posting this, if she knew.


----------



## Beanflip

This is my better half. (Lets just keep this post between us.)


----------



## NoobShooter

Here is a picture of my wife sitting with our niece.


----------



## Smashtoad

My wife and youngest being stupid at Epcot last month. The troll was very well behaved,


----------



## capnjoe

Somewhere in Florida.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Wherever she goes I go! Nell has beat Cancer twice now and both times the Chemo has almost killed her. She is my life! -- Tex


----------



## LittleBear

The small one with the brown hair.


----------



## WILD BILL

My wife Cory and I, taking the first long 4 mile hike after my Double,Total Knee R&R

Medical technology (thanks to God) is a wonderful thing

Bill


----------



## Btoon84

Nice sox Bill


----------



## WILD BILL

Btoon84 said:


> Nice sox Bill


I am glad that you like.They are special aren't they?


----------



## stonegeraldjr

My whole world my everything my beautiful wife


----------

